# Merging recordings



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi

I'm aware that there is a merge.tcl , I'm wondering how it works.

I've searched about and downloaded it, but I'm not sure if it will do what I want (I know I could try it and see but it would take a *long* time).

Anyway, if I merge two recordings, it creates a "playlist" which is selectable in now playing, additional and separate to the original recordings, yes?

So, let's say I have these recordings on a generic DVR and use a similar script to merge them. Could I use Egenericdvr to "get" that playlist, thus treating the two recordings as one and ending up with one nice divx?

Alternatively, if I use genericdvrfilesystemFTP to "get" each recording, how can I merge them into one?

Any help appreciated


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Not sure what you are getting at with "generic dvr", and never heard of Egenericdvr before, but I do use the merge script.

It leaves the original recordings alone, and they are still available in "Now Showing". But it creates a new entry in now Showing as well. This (as I understand it) just points to all the different areas on the Tivo hard drive where the programs are.

So choosing to "play" this new entry plays all the shows in order.

I use this frequently to bundle up lots of 30 minute shows together, and record them to VCR in one go.


----------



## adyjoy (Oct 15, 2005)

Further info:

... and the new listing of the merged shows does not allow 'trick play' (ff/rew) after the first recording.

I find merge.tcl very useful for bringing a program to the top of the Now Playing list - I just 'merge' a single recording and then delete the old one.

HTH

Ady


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

mfs_ftp and simlar will work on merged files, if that what you're trying to ask?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I can only seem to find the TW version of this but I want the Tivo version. Anyone still got it lying around? Thanks.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Does this help Carl
http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3604247&&#post3604247


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ta muchly  Now just await another post when I can't get the thing to work 

ETA: See what I mean 

As there doesn't seem to be any instructions, I simply placed the tcl file in the Tivoweb directory with others, along with the "newtext2osd" mentioned somere along the line too. I assume I now need to re-boot my Tivo?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I think you will find that it is the standalone version hence the need for newtext2osd so I reckon it needs to be in /var/hack and then run from telnet


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It's hardcoded to use newtext2osd in /var/hack/*bin*

You do need to reboot as you need to patch the mwstate bug for it to work at all on UK tivos...
I've attached the fix script to this post, just run ./fixmwstate.tcl and reboot.

Instructions are in post #4 here


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks all. I assume I need to add "merge.tcl" to my 'rc.sysinit.author' file?

ETA: 
I can't get 'merge.tcl' to do anything when I involke it via Telnet. ie I have to Ctrl+C to get the command prompt back. That can't be right?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

You've got TW, so I'd use that version if I were you.

It doesn't do anything in the telnet window; you use the on-screen display.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> You've got TW, so I'd use that version if I were you.


Couldn't get that working either  I'd prefer the Tivo version as that's where the DVD Recorder is 



TCM2007 said:


> It doesn't do anything in the telnet window; you use the on-screen display.


I know that, but surely when you've started the app. it should drop back to the command-prompt? like it does with TW itself, or autospace.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Thanks all. I assume I need to add "merge.tcl" to my 'rc.sysinit.author' file?
> 
> ETA:
> I can't get 'merge.tcl' to do anything when I involke it via Telnet. ie I have to Ctrl+C to get the command prompt back. That can't be right?


Do not put it in your start up.

If it's the version I think it is, it is better to run it ONLY when you want to merge two recordings (which is rare anyway), and follow these instructions carefully. (Bold=my emphasis)



> Step 1. Select the programs you want to add...
> From the program description screen press the 9 key on your remote.
> There's no feedback on the TiVo. *If you watch the terminal or telnet
> session though you'll see confirmation messages from the script.*
> ...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Bah! Sounds like more trouble that it's worth if you ask me


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It is, which is why the TW version is better!


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Bah! Sounds like more trouble that it's worth if you ask me


Er, YOU asked for the help, and you said you wanted to use the TiVo UI version and gave a reason. I'm so sorry if you don't like the solutions but that's your problem - it took me a while to dig that out for you, I know not to bother next time.

(  )


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mrtickle said:


> Er, YOU asked for the help, and you said you wanted to use the TiVo UI version and gave a reason. I'm so sorry if you don't like the solutions but that's your problem - it took me a while to dig that out for you, I know not to bother next time.
> 
> (  )


So glad you added the smiley to that; I was beginning to feel a bit rotten 

If I'd've known what trouble it was, I wouldn't have bothered asking about it, would I?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

If its a whole series you are trying to merge, then my sort now playing + folders hack will do that.
Each folder is a merged recording of a whole series... so you can just play it back to dump it to DVD (or pull that recording over the network with unmentionable ftp..)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks Mike. Will give it a go.

*ETA:*
Cool! Works fine. Except that "Sort into folders" isn't an option from the GUI as far as I can tell. Annoying, but not really a problem as I can always telnet in I suppose.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Is it possible to divide recordings, please? For example, I set a manual recording for two consecutive things, watch one of them and want to free up the space. Ta.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

No, not possible.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay. Now have 'folders' in Tivoweb and 'sortnp' on my Tivo, as well as the 'merge' TW module installed. 

Problems: the merge module doesn't work; I get some error message. (My router's not working so can't remember what it is exactly) The folders on TW are and excellent idea and works fine. The Tivo 'merge' TCL works great too, except that it seems put programmes on in the wrong order  I want first to last, not last to first.

Any comments?


----------

